# Newbie to Moon Cup--Help?



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

I just started AF and am trying to use my new Moon Cup today. It's uncomfortable and I'm wondering what I am doing wrong.

First, I've read the directions over several times and followed them, cut the stem halfway b/c it was sticked out pretty far. However, even with multiple tries the stem still sticks a little outside of the vagina and I am experiencing some leaking.

When I move from sitting to standing, or squatting, etc., it feels like the Cup folds and is pinching me on the inside--OUCH is all I can say! Even when I first insert and twist, it just seems like it isn't in far enough and feels awkward and sore.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Will I just get used to the feeling? I really want to love this product. Also, do you think I can run with the Moon Cup without it slipping?

Thanks!!


----------



## physics girl (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd recommend looking up different folding techniques on youtube as a first step; I know when I got my DivaCup it took some experimenting to determine what folds worked well for getting it in. It also took a cycle or two to get enough practice that getting it in felt natural. My cup rarely truly leaks if I'm emptying it often enough, but on the heavier days of my period there can still be a little fluid that drips out as a result of what flowed out of my cervix while emptying and reinserting the cup. (I like cloth liners as back-up on those days.)

Also, it's possible that the size of the Mooncup doesn't fit your body. Some brands of cups are longer than others.


----------



## loveyourohana (Jul 14, 2008)

I tried the mooncup first, but it doesn't fit me very well... so I ended up switching to a Diva Cup. It did take a little while for me to go through that learning curve, but now that I have I LOVE IT I found that cutting the stem completely off was best for me, and recently discovered turning the cup inside out works perfect... no leaks, no pinching, and you could leave the stem just like you have it to give it a try. As far as removing it without the stem... I just insert my finger and softly break the seal... I say softly because if you pinch to hard it can spill... its a learning curve.

I wouldn't give up my cup for the world!!!! In fact as we were moving I packed them in a box and started my period. I started tearing up at the thought of purchasing tampons again... My husband went through the boxes and found them for me)) I hope this helps... BTW... I haven't tried my moon cup inside out yet, just the diva... but, considering its that time now, I think i will give it a whirl


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you, this is encouraging!

I did run with the Moon Cup in today, and had some definite leaks but not enough to soak a pantyliner. Also, it occured to me that part of the irritation is more exterior---the stem is rubbing against my already swollen outer vag. area (v. veins) & the nice little flap of perineum that never healed quite right and is just hanging there--ugh.

Thanks for the sharing, loveyourohana, that you cut your stem. I was thinking maybe I cut it too much but maybe it is the opposite & I need to cut more? Where is the stem supposed to be when sitting--visible or inside?


----------



## physics girl (Aug 8, 2010)

I definitely trimmed my stem so that it was short enough to all stay inside. It was pretty irritating when it could occasionally stick out.


----------



## loveyourohana (Jul 14, 2008)

I trimmed mine completely off... try turning your cup inside out first.... that way you will know if you like it without the stem. I wear mine inside out all of the time as it actually works better for me. So the Stem end is on the inside of the cup. Still haven't tried that with my moon cup though... just the Diva.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Just wanted to give an update: AF came a little early, but gladly I had the idea from y'all to flip my cup inside out--what a difference! no discomfort and I'm on CD2. I can't feel it, even when I'm running and no leaks so far! With my comfy bamboo raspberry-colored CP, I am a happy camper.  THANKS!


----------



## AnnaNotherThing (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you've got it sussed!

I never did find mine comfortable so threw it away eventually









Now I wish I'd tried flipping it inside out first!

Dang!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll have to try turning mine inside out, too! I agree with pp's that it's a learning curve and I had to experiment with different folding techniques. I can get mine in far enough that the tail does not stick out at all even though I have not trimmed it (it's a Diva Cup, though, so maybe it is shorter than the Moon Cup). I also realized it was important to keep those little holes along the rim of the cup clean- sometimes I need to take a toothpick to it to get everything out, but most of the time just running it under water and using my fingernail works just fine. If the holes are clogged then the suction doesn't work properly and you'll have leaking. Lastly, I discovered that I wasn't always getting a seal after inserting it b/c it wasn't opening all the way. Sometimes the shape of my vaginal canal seems different than on other days and the cup doesn't open properly when I twist it. If I don't hear a little hissing noise I know that it didn't seal and I'll have some leaking and/or discomfort. So I remove and try again. I do also use cloth liners as back up when running, on heavy days, and overnight, just in case.


----------

